# Brauche Tipps für eine Reise nach Italien



## spinnfischer1985 (28. Juni 2007)

Hi liebe Forumgemeinde,

Da ich heuer im Sommer (August) eine kleine Rundreise durch Italien machen will, wollte ich mal fragen wie am Mittelmeer so da angeln funktioniert.

Ich habe großteils vor im Meer zu fischen und zwar vom Festland aus. Die Rundreise geht sowohl über die Ligurische Seite (Pisa, Rom,..) als auch über die Adria Seite (Pescara, Venedig, Triest,…). An Ruten und Montagen habe ich fast alles zur Verfügung (vom Spinnerköder bis hin zur Grundmontage und Posen).

Ich hab zwar schon ein bisschen gesucht aber nicht wirklich viel darüber in Erfahrung bringen können.

So nun zu den eigentlichen Fragen!

Welche Methoden sind die Fängigsten wenn man am Festland steht? (nicht nur an Hafenanlagen sondern auch an Felsküsten oder Sandstrand).

Gibt es besondere Sachen was man beachten muss?

Kann jemand aus Erfahrung irgendwelche Angelspots empfehlen?

Danke schon im vorhinein.


----------



## Grubi (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für eine Reise nach Italien*

Hallo Spinnfischer

Wenn du durch Ligurien über Chiavari und Sestri Levante fährst 
habe ich 2 Tips für dich .
Beide Spots habe ich schon zwischen August und November beangelt.

Zuersteinmal Chiavari , dort entspringt inmitten der Stadt ein kleiner Fluss der je nach Niedeschlag mal mehr mal weniger Wasser führt .
Im Mündungsbereich wimmelt es von Meeräschen welche du nach reichlichem Anfüttern mit kleinen Brotflocken oder Calamaristücken erwischen kannst .
Dazu am besten eine kleine Wasserkugel und kleine Haken ab Grösse 10 und kleiner verwenden.
Ausserdem hast du im Mündungsbereich gute Chancen auf Wolfsbarsche und Hornhecht .
Versuche es mal mit Pose und 1,20m Vorfach und Fischfetzen , auch hierbei war ich schon mit Calmar erfolgreich .
Auch ein Versuch mit schlanken Blinkern kann nicht schaden .

Der zweite Spot den ich ausgiebig beaangelt habe befindet sich bei Sestri Levante .
Fahre nicht die Küstenstrasse direkt durch den Ort sondern halte dich an die Richtung Moneglia.
Kurz bevor du Sestri Levante verlässt kommst du an einer Werft vorbei und stehst plötzlich vor einem Tunnel .
Dort muss man teilweise lange warten ,aber nicht durchfahren sondern direkt vor dem Tunnel auf dem Parkplatz parken.
Dort siehst du einen schönen Felsen mit einem Kreuz drauf (Bild hänge ich an) 
Laufe dann auf den Tunnel zu , direkt neben dem Tunnel rechts ist eine "Abstiegsmöglichkeit" anders kann man es nicht nennen  dort kannst du zum Wasser runterklettern.
Nun ein Stück am Felsstrand entlang direkt zu dem Felsen .
Dort habe ich abends einige schöne Conger bis 1 Meter Länge überlisten können.
Dazu benutzt du am besten eine kräftige Grundmontage mit wenig Blei.
Köder zuvor gefangene Meeräschenfilets oder Calmar.
Du musst dazu nich weit auswerfen , wenn du auf der betonierten Fläche stehst siehst du auf der rechten Seite des Felsens ein tiefes Loch , Würfe von 5-10 Metern reichen dort schon .
Ich hatte immer Glück und diesen Platz für mich alleine , sei vorsichtig wenn du den Felsen besteigst , das Treppengeländer dort ist immer mit einer schmierigen Salzschicht überzogen .
Zum Angeln musst du dort nicht rauf , aber zum Fotografieren 

Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub 

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Der_Monty (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für eine Reise nach Italien*

@ Grubi

Wow, jetzt weiß ich ja, wo ich mein Glück versuchen muss, wenn ich wieder bei Oma in Sestri Levante bin :vik:
Am Hafen von Sestri sind immer so viele Angler, dass man da zum Teil Platzprobleme bekommt.
Aber wie kommst Du in aller Welt auf den Angelplatz bei Riva Trigoso? #6 Kleine Frage zum Gerat auf Conger: was hast Du denn benutzt?

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## Grubi (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für eine Reise nach Italien*

Hi Monty

Moha....ich hätte auch gerne Verwandschaft in Ligurien *g*

Ich fahre seit einigen Jahren jedes Jahr im Spätsommer oder Herbst nach Ligurien um an einem kleinen See nähe Chiavari
Steine (Suiseki) zu sammeln .
Dort am See wird das Zelten in der Wildnis "geduldet" und man kann dort hervorragend Forellen , Karpfen und Schleien fangen.

Vom See aus ist man recht schnell an der Küste und irgendwann suchte ich einen ruhigen Angelplatz am Meer.
Ich bin also von den grösseren Ortschaften in richtung La Spezia gefahren um einen schönen Platz zu finden .
Nach Sestri Levante kommt ja erstmal lange Zeit nur Tunnel und unzugängliche Küste.
Als wir dann vor diesem Tunnel standen , wo man recht lange Wartezeiten hat lächelte uns dieser schöne Felsen an 
Nun wir hatten dann erstmal ein bischen Kleinzeugs nach ausgiebigem Anfüttern erwischt und am Abend wollte ich dann auch mal sehen ob da nicht auch grössere Fische zu überlisten sind.
Also habe ich eine Grundrute und Rolle mit 0.35 mm Schnur und einem 3 er Naturköderpaternoster mit Calmar bestückt .
Und so landeten meine erstern Conger in der Kühlbox .
Es ist in der Tat ein sehr schöner Angelplatz mit tollem Panorama auf die Ligurische Küste .

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück wenn du mal wieder dort bist .

Wo du gerade hier bist kannst du mir evtl. auch weiterhelfen .
Wie zum Teufel ist es dort in der Gegend möglich Tintenfische zu fangen , ich habe mal einen Angler gesehen der hatte ein Hühnerbein an einer Wäscheleine ausgeworfen und daran rumgezuppelt , leider tendiert mein italienisch gegen null und mit English kam ich auch nicht weiter ....
Also wenn du nen Tip hast ....immer her damit .

Gruss Grubi


----------

